

Nuggets II: Proof - ZeroGravitas
http://researchinpractice.wordpress.com/2009/11/13/nuggets-ii-proof/

======
ZeroGravitas
Reading this article (which expands on a point from Lockhart's _Mathmatician's
Lament_ ) it suddenly struck me that, despite very nearly studying math at
university, I had never actually been _taught_ maths.

